# Husband having depression and phycological issues



## Sumansh (Mar 23, 2008)

I have been married for last 12 years, we have two children.
From the beginging he had been a bit fussy about how my parents were and things went on with the marriage.

Over the years he has build up resentment, he blames me and my family for everything going wrong. At times he would stop talking to me because I talked to my parents or visited them. 
He would make me choose between them and him. How possibily on earth can I make that choice. 

Even sexual relationship is almost zero. He does not even want to have any communication with me, its like two strangers living in a house. 

What I need from this forum is resources who can help with councelling, are there any community sun support centers where I can go and take some advice. I am sure if I tell him that we should go for councelling it would be of no use, because he thinks everything is perfectly fine. There is no problem.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Sumansh said:


> 1) What I need from this forum is resources who can help with councelling,
> 
> 2) are there any community sun support centers where I can go and take some advice.
> 
> 3) I am sure if I tell him that we should go for councelling it would be of no use, because he thinks everything is perfectly fine.


1) DO you mean low cost / no cost counciling?

2) ?!? The only sun center I know of isn't for what you are going through. 

Welcome to Sun Health

can you explain?

3) If he will not go to counciling why ask for resources?

draconis


----------



## ashubobby60 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sumansh said:


> I have been married for last 12 years, we have two children.
> From the beginging he had been a bit fussy about how my parents were and things went on with the marriage.
> 
> Over the years he has build up resentment, he blames me and my family for everything going wrong. At times he would stop talking to me because I talked to my parents or visited them.
> ...


This is a problem generally 1% husband have, bcoz 
husbands never want any body to interfere in his family life. He never ever want to disclose this matter bcoz men dont want to express their problems, he'll only think as per the situation what his mind will produce / generate.


----------

